# 93620



## coders_rock! (Oct 24, 2011)

Carrier denied 93620 because of modifier 26, is this true?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 25, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Carrier denied 93620 because of modifier 26, is this true?



Need a report.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

